# Good training plan for beginner



## trek21 (Oct 27, 2010)

Right now winter here in NC coming I am pretty much going to be indoors on the trainer. I have only been riding about a week now and have been outside riding only when its somewhat warm enough cause I have no cool weather gear just yet. So basically I have been inside on the trainer and on my treadmill. 
I am trying to figure out what is a good training routine to get myself ready to ride longer distances in the spring time. Should I do interval training or just get on the trainer and just ride and keep a cadence of around 80-90 for about 10 miles or so about 4 days a week. I could be totally off on what I need to do to try and get better and prepare myself so this is where you guys and gals that have been doing this for awhile can possibly help me out. 
My goals right now are to run some local races and possibly some half tri's, midway through the year and possibly a century sometime that year hopefully. In about 3-4 years my goal would be to do a full Ironman with my brother!!!!
Any tips or training routines for beginners is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I feel that you need to spend over 2 hours on a bike if you want to build up your stamina for long distances. 10 miles is good, but you should mix it up a little with longer distances.


----------



## trek21 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info, but I find it very difficult to go further than 10 miles on the bike on a trainer. It can be done but I need to find a video or something to do cause it gets very boring compared to outside in which I could ride longer.


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

Just ride, structured training won't be nearly as effective without an adequate base. You'll see performance gains initially by just riding. That's not to say you shouldn't dabble but riding the bike is the best thing you can do.


----------



## eyezlee (Nov 28, 2009)

I just bought these for watching while on the trainer. http://www.trainright.com/folders.asp?uid=19

These are very similar to the workouts in the Time Crunched Cyclist book.

I start Monday. Will note progress.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Riding a trainer is (admittedly) boring, but it's a necessary evil if you want to (at least) maintain your current level of fitness at the beginning of next years riding season.

My routine might not be right for you, but as a point of reference, I ride two days, then skip one, then repeat - two on, one off. I use a HRM and ride in my target zone roughly 30 minutes of an hour (20 mile) ride. The remainder of the time is spent on warm up/ cool down and a couple of simulated intervals where I hit my max HR, then recover back to my target zone. 

The warm up/ cool down and simulated intervals are the reasons I always recommend a trainer with adjustable resistance at the bars, because it allows the rider to regulate the intensity while riding.

IMO/E it's impossible to make these rides anything close to fun, but a boom box and a couple of CD's, TV (if that's your thing) fans (and even an open window) might make the hour semi-bearable.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

get a tv or video, and ride the trainer as long as you can stand it. It's boring, but if you can extend it as much as possible you'll get something out of it.

BTW, there are no "miles" on a stationary trainer. You're not going anywhere. It makes more sense to measure the workouts by time.

And also BTW, you're in North freakin' Carolina, not here in New England -- you can't ride outside? Cool weather gear doesn't have to cost much. Get a pair of tights, a thermal undershirt and a windbreaker, and some gloves. Go ride, that's my advice.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

If your budget allows, get some cool/cold weather gear and ride outside as long as possible. Most of the gear doesn't need to be cycling specific. Booties might be the only thing. Buy closeouts to keep the cost down, if needed. Doesn't need to match or look pro. Maybe I'm just extra warm blooded, but I manage to ride through Colorado winters.

Trainers are boring and the risk of burnout is high for a new rider, especially if you try and do it to often and for too long. And if you don't do it often enough or long enough, you may not get much out of it. IMO, the worst day outside usually beats the best day on a trainer. YMMV.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

JCavilia said:


> get a tv or video, and ride the trainer as long as you can stand it. It's boring, but if you can extend it as much as possible you'll get something out of it.
> 
> *BTW, there are no "miles" on a stationary trainer. You're not going anywhere. It makes more sense to measure the workouts by time.*
> 
> And also BTW, you're in North freakin' Carolina, not here in New England -- you can't ride outside? Cool weather gear doesn't have to cost much. Get a pair of tights, a thermal undershirt and a windbreaker, and some gloves. Go ride, that's my advice.


IMO there's a reason to track both. I set a goal for myself to ride an hour and cover 20 miles (yeah, I know - spinning my wheels  ). To do that, running a 53/ 19 combo I have to keep a cadence of close to 90 which gets me close to 20 MPH, thus the 20 miles in an hour.

I guess it could be argued that my mileage is simply a product of my primary criteria (running the 53/19 and keeping cadence at 90), but beyond that, I think whether you're going anywhere or not, you just pedaled the equivalent of 20 miles. Besides, at the end of a long 5 month 'off season', I get some satisfaction out of seeing 2K~ miles logged on my bike computer.

All that aside, as an upstate NY'er, I completely agree with your comment that the OP just 'go ride' given his locale.


----------



## trek21 (Oct 27, 2010)

All great points and advice that I will take and learn from. I am going to try and get a pair of tights this weekend and maybe a under armor L/S dry shirt to get me started so I can ride outside.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Have fun.*



trek21 said:


> All great points and advice that I will take and learn from. I am going to try and get a pair of tights this weekend and maybe a under armor L/S dry shirt to get me started so I can ride outside.


If you want to save money compared to a name brand like Under Armor, check out Sierra Trading Post. Lots of functional stuff cheap.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

As others said:

- Build your base. Putting in miles is the most important thing. Working on building your aerobic system to be strong. Work on speed later.

- Ride outside when you can. It's much more fun than being on the trainer.

- When you ride the trainer, do it in front of a TV set. I find that watching a mindless show or movie makes the time go quicker. Re-runs of "Law and Order" work for me. Put in at least an hour, and if you can make it two hours you're doing great.

- On the weekends, when most of us can ride during day light hours, go for long rides outside. A couple of nights on the trainer, combined with long weekend rides (2+ hours) will help once Spring arrives.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> I always recommend a trainer with adjustable resistance at the bars, because it allows the rider to regulate the intensity while riding.


Although mine has adjustable resistance at the bars, I usually use the gears to switch up intensity...that OK?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

BostonG said:


> Although mine has adjustable resistance at the bars, I usually use the gears to switch up intensity...that OK?


If doing so actually raises your intensity, sure it's ok. This is where a HRM can be a valuable tool, because sometimes _perceived_ effort is different than _real_ effort, but the HRM doesn't lie. If you train harder (or raise intensity) your heart rate _will_ rise. IME they're also useful in tracking improvements in fitness/ recovery.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Remember that you don't coast on a trainer so you get more effort out of an hour's riding. 
:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Trek2.3 said:


> Remember that you don't coast on a trainer so you get more effort out of an hour's riding.
> :smilewinkgrin:



Unless you don't coast when you're on the road


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

I think the advice about getting a base in is sound, but some are looking at it the wrong way. Give yourself a week or two of riding as you feel just to let your body adapt a bit more to riding a bicycle. After that I highly recommend begining to do some structured intervals. If you have a planned workout you have to do time, especially on the trainer, feels like it passes more easily. 

If you can afford it definitely look into a heart rate monitor. Then start out doing some intervals at a tempo pace. Something where you are pushing yourself a little bit, but not too hard. This should be a pace you can maintain relatively comfortably for a long period of time. For a beginning rider maybe start out with 3 or 4, 10 minute intervals at a tempo pace with 1 or 2 minutes rest in between. This will build your base much more effectively than just riding easy will. 

Also, try some big gear intervals. Switch into the largest gear you can pedal at 50-55 RPM and focus on muscular strength and a round pedal stroke for about 4 minutes. Rest 3- 4 minutes after each interval. Start with one set of 3 and work your way up to 2 sets of 4. These should be done at an effort level that has you breathing a bit, but not very hard.

When you are more comfortable start looking into more intense intervals. To get better you will have to push yourself to your limits at one point or another.

Good luck! You are going to love the sport


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

chase196126 said:


> I think the advice about getting a base in is sound, but some are looking at it the wrong way. Give yourself a week or two of riding as you feel just to let your body adapt a bit more to riding a bicycle. After that I highly recommend begining to do some structured intervals. If you have a planned workout you have to do time, especially on the trainer, feels like it passes more easily.
> 
> If you can afford it definitely look into a heart rate monitor. Then start out doing some intervals at a tempo pace. Something where you are pushing yourself a little bit, but not too hard. This should be a pace you can maintain relatively comfortably for a long period of time. For a beginning rider maybe start out with 3 or 4, 10 minute intervals at a tempo pace with 1 or 2 minutes rest in between. This will build your base much more effectively than just riding easy will.
> 
> ...


I disagree with the bolded statement and would caution the OP (and others) against practicing it. There is absolutely no credible evidence that riding at such a low cadence will do anything beyond stressing the knees, increasing the odds of injury. Further, 'rounding' (or smoothing) the pedal stroke is much more likely to develop at a relatively high cadence and light resistance, rather than 'mashing'. 

As a beginner, both muscle development and cardio fitness _will _occur even when riding at moderate intensities. That's not to say that intervals (at a level consistent with ones fitness) aren't beneficial, but no matter the scenario, developing a cadence in (at least) the 80's should be the goal, never dropping below 70.


----------



## Frankinnj (Feb 8, 2009)

trek21 said:


> Thanks for the info, but I find it very difficult to go further than 10 miles on the bike on a trainer. It can be done but I need to find a video or something to do cause it gets very boring compared to outside in which I could ride longer.


I find it better to do intervals on my trainer rather than an endurance ride on it. When I do intervals than I enjoy the easy five minute spin between them and I can usually stay on the trainer close to two hours with no problem. I find it very difficult to stay on the trainer longer than an hour to just ride with no purpose. Videos help to pass the time as long as they keep you interested. Good luck.


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

PJ352 said:


> I disagree with the bolded statement and would caution the OP (and others) against practicing it. There is absolutely no credible evidence that riding at such a low cadence will do anything beyond stressing the knees, increasing the odds of injury. Further, 'rounding' (or smoothing) the pedal stroke is much more likely to develop at a relatively high cadence and light resistance, rather than 'mashing'.
> 
> As a beginner, both muscle development and cardio fitness _will _occur even when riding at moderate intensities. That's not to say that intervals (at a level consistent with ones fitness) aren't beneficial, but no matter the scenario, developing a cadence in (at least) the 80's should be the goal, never dropping below 70.


FFIW, the technique I have listed was taught to me by my coach Max Testa, and is practiced by his other pro riders including Levi Leipheimer. From what I have heard Cadel Evans and many other pros use techniques a lot like this. I took a college class from Max and during the discussion of this technique he brought up evidence that showed that it can help build capillary density, decrease the distance between muscle fibers and capillaries, and even convert some types of fast twitch muscle fiber to slow twitch. I dont have the data on my computer, but from Max's time at the Mapei sports institute he has access to a lot of data that is unpublished and mostly kept out of the public eye. 

One study he referenced about this technique involved studying the ability of weight training during the winter to improve cycling performance. Out of the control group (standard winter routine, no training specific to muscular strength) the low cadence group, and the weight lifting group, the low cadence group came out ahead in post winter ergo tests. The weight lifting group was the worst and the "control" group was mostly unchanged from the previous year. This study was done on protour level pros. 

I really dont think that if a new rider exercises caution when doing low cadence intervals they will have any issues. I did these a lot when I was a brand new rider and I had no problems at all. I will agree that it is important to develop a good spin, which is why you a rider needs to work on leg speed at other times. Slow cadence drills serve a training purpose but are not intended to create a person that pedals at 50 RPM all the time.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

chase196126 said:


> FFIW, the technique I have listed was taught to me by my coach Max Testa, and is practiced by his other pro riders including Levi Leipheimer. From what I have heard Cadel Evans and many other pros use techniques a lot like this. I took a college class from Max and during the discussion of this technique he brought up evidence that showed that it can help build capillary density, decrease the distance between muscle fibers and capillaries, and even convert some types of fast twitch muscle fiber to slow twitch. I dont have the data on my computer, but from Max's time at the Mapei sports institute he has access to a lot of data that is unpublished and mostly kept out of the public eye.
> 
> One study he referenced about this technique involved studying the ability of weight training during the winter to improve cycling performance. Out of the control group (standard winter routine, no training specific to muscular strength) the low cadence group, and the weight lifting group, the low cadence group came out ahead in post winter ergo tests. The weight lifting group was the worst and the "control" group was mostly unchanged from the previous year. This study was done on protour level pros.
> 
> I really dont think that if a new rider exercises caution when doing low cadence intervals they will have any issues. I did these a lot when I was a brand new rider and I had no problems at all. I will agree that it is important to develop a good spin, which is why you a rider needs to work on leg speed at other times. Slow cadence drills serve a training purpose but are not intended to create a person that pedals at 50 RPM all the time.


You can throw as many names at this as you like, along with a dose of hearsay (my coach said...) and a less than credible "_a lot of data that is unpublished and mostly kept out of the public eye_" with 'results' of _one_ study (with pros used as the sample group), but the fact remains that knee injuries are among the most common of all cycling related injuries, with inadaquate cadence being among the most common causes. 

Since you're into research, do some on the topic and find out for yourself. Or ask an Ortho doc if you doubt it. It's fact, not hearsay. They'll tell you not to ride at a cadence of 50, especially against high resistance as you suggested. 

Lastly, I'm not going to argue points on this. I know from experience that what I offer on this topic is based on sound principles, so other cyclists (new and seasoned alike) have to decide for themselves what avenue they'll take. I'd strongly suggest that if strength training/ muscle building is the goal, a cyclist stick to lunges, squats, leg extensions and curls (among others) and use cycling at a relatively high cadence to suppliment, build cardio fitness/ endurance and save the knees. IME your mileage seldom varies on _this_ topic.


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

Testa's partner here in Salt Lake City is Eric Heiden, who is an Orthopedic surgeon. He agrees with Max and recommends slow cadence drills as part of a structured training plan. Considering the fact that he has experience as both a Professional rider and a medical doctor I am going to trust his experience over a doctor with no personal experience on the subject.

You are greatly exaggerating the risk of riding with a low cadence *as part of a structured training plan*. If you are improperly fit to your bike, or constantly ride at 50 RPM for hours on end you risk hurting yourself, not if you are doing a maximum of 30 minutes of it in a ride with rest inbetween.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

chase196126 said:


> Testa's partner here in Salt Lake City is Eric Heiden, who is an Orthopedic surgeon. He agrees with Max and recommends slow cadence drills as part of a structured training plan. Considering the fact that he has experience as both a Professional rider and a medical doctor I am going to trust his experience over a doctor with no personal experience on the subject.
> 
> You are greatly exaggerating the risk of riding with a low cadence *as part of a structured training plan*. If you are improperly fit to your bike, or constantly ride at 50 RPM for hours on end you risk hurting yourself, not if you are doing a maximum of 30 minutes of it in a ride with rest inbetween.


I'm not posting countering your claims because I think your views will change. I'm doing so because this is a beginner's forum and IMO what you promote puts new (as well as seasoned) cyclists at risk. So feel free to believe whomever you choose, but one Ortho docs opinion doesn't make an opposing view (well supported, widely accepted and well documented) incorrect. 

I offered no statistics, so no exaggerated claims, but it is worth noting that your entire second paragraph represents nothing more than your opinions. A structured training plan and rest in between doesn't matter. Maintaining a cadence of 50-55 under hard resistance puts undue strain on the knee joint and increases chance of injuries, period. 

Further, what I know from my own experiences and research is that undue knee strain (primarily from overuse and low cadence) is one of the most common sports injuries among cyclists. Of course fit and methods of training matter, but despite what the one Ortho doc you found that supports your 'arguments' offers, the established practices are to increase training/ intensity _slowly_ and _always_ keep a relatively high cadence, given terrain/ conditions. 

Members can decide for themselves if an Ortho doc agreeing with a coach's methods (that runs counter to accepted practices) offers credible advice.


----------



## trek21 (Oct 27, 2010)

chase196126 said:


> I think the advice about getting a base in is sound, but some are looking at it the wrong way. Give yourself a week or two of riding as you feel just to let your body adapt a bit more to riding a bicycle. After that I highly recommend begining to do some structured intervals. If you have a planned workout you have to do time, especially on the trainer, feels like it passes more easily.
> 
> If you can afford it definitely look into a heart rate monitor. Then start out doing some intervals at a tempo pace. Something where you are pushing yourself a little bit, but not too hard. This should be a pace you can maintain relatively comfortably for a long period of time. For a beginning rider maybe start out with 3 or 4, 10 minute intervals at a tempo pace with 1 or 2 minutes rest in between. This will build your base much more effectively than just riding easy will.
> 
> ...


I have a HRM and average about 150 or so on the trainer. My MHR is about 180 and should be around 165 to be in my zone. My legs give out before my cardio does so I will just keep riding when I can and start doing some intervals as you and others suggested later.


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

PJ352 said:


> I offered no statistics, so no exaggerated claims, but it is worth noting that your entire second paragraph represents nothing more than your opinions. A structured training plan and rest in between doesn't matter. Maintaining a cadence of 50-55 under hard resistance puts undue strain on the knee joint and increases chance of injuries, period.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trek21 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks again for everyone advice on here. I have learned alot. I will just try and build a solid base first and build from there.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

PJ352 said:


> I offered no statistics, so no exaggerated claims, but it is worth noting that your entire second paragraph represents nothing more than your opinions. A structured training plan and rest in between doesn't matter. Maintaining a cadence of 50-55 under hard resistance puts undue strain on the knee joint and increases chance of injuries, period.





chase196126 said:


> At least I have offered where I got my information from. You have offered no evidence except for claiming "most othorpedic doctors" suggest not using a low cadence.
> 
> If I were you I would look up who Eric Heiden is before deciding that his opinion on the matter is not valuable. :thumbsup:


You are quite right. Unlike you, I don't blindly buy into anyone's claims (no matter their credentials) without getting some substantive info to back it up - and your one 'study' that does not make. 

I've researched, learned through 25+ years of road riding experiences and have drawn conclusions from it. Rather than throwing names around (which BTW doesn't substantiate your arguments), why not use your intelligence/ resourcefulness to research on your own. You can start by reading through the numerous posts that appear here on RBR from cyclists that are experiencing knee related pain. After reading 3-4 threads a week, you _may_ begin to realize just how common these injuries are - and by following some established practices can be avoided, or at least minimized.

Lastly, as soon as you mentioned Eric Heiden, I googled him and scanned through 4-5 websites/ articles relating to him. For certain, he's an accomplished individual, but that doesn't make his opinions fact. And there are many other accomplished individuals with opposing viewpoints.


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

I dont immediately buy into claims, but after working with Testa for the last 3 years and having taken a college class from him I am more likely to listen to him than most other people, especially with the respect he has in protour and USA cycling circles.

I have read through many threads here on RBR about knee pain, but each one is individual. Many I suspect are related to incorrect equipment and fitting situations. If you are claiming that these issues all stem from low cadence work, your argument is considerably less supported than anything that I have brought up here. You have not sited a single article or sports professional yet. I am happy to take anything you show me into consideration, but you have presented no evidence but your own hearsay. Show me some studies or site one respected professional that considers low cadence drills dangerous to knee health (with a proper position on the bike!) and I am happy to take that into consideration. 

I unfortunately do not have access to the Mapei study that I discussed earlier, as it is the property of the Mapei institute and has not been released to the public. Testa has the data to show in his classroom because he helped develope the tests that compiled that data. 

I dont doubt your experience, but I do think that you are considerably over emphasizing the danger of training with low cadence, as well as discounting knowledgeable professionals who know what they are doing. Read around about many other pros training plans and you will find that these low cadence drills are quite abundant.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

Good luck. Personal experience with indoor training says that while base training is important, do not be afraid of the interval training. Anything to pass the time better and enable another workout is very important.

Prevailing cycling wisdom indeed states that high torque / low cadence riding is harder on the knees, but big gear intervals have strength building benefits. So personally I do not have knee issues so I plan to use them but I taking care to look for signs of knee pain. The other guys here have outlined the details of the benefits and risk.

It's also very important to strengthen core muscles. Basic core strength exercises off the bike can be highly effective and are usually a weak point for new riders.

David


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Without getting involved in the various training plan debates, I'd think a good "plan" is to get fitted ASAP. Ideally, just getting out and riding would be good for a new rider, but I'm far from a fan of winter riding. 

Structured workouts deliver the best results, but I'll be the first to admit that they're not all that fun or stimulating. I'd probably say learning how to set a given pace would be the first step and it's a very important step at that.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

chase196126 said:


> I dont immediately buy into claims, but after working with Testa for the last 3 years and having taken a college class from him I am more likely to listen to him than most other people, especially with the respect he has in protour and USA cycling circles.
> 
> I have read through many threads here on RBR about knee pain, but each one is individual. Many I suspect are related to incorrect equipment and fitting situations. If you are claiming that these issues all stem from low cadence work, your argument is considerably less supported than anything that I have brought up here. You have not sited a single article or sports professional yet. I am happy to take anything you show me into consideration, but you have presented no evidence but your own hearsay. Show me some studies or site one respected professional that considers low cadence drills dangerous to knee health (with a proper position on the bike!) and I am happy to take that into consideration.
> 
> ...


There are clearly fundamental differences between us, thus the disagreement.

You appear to be an academic person, so citing a study, talking about classes and offering names and accomplishments of a coach and Ortho doc apparently equates to substantiating your arguments. In my view, it does not. What does is reading/ researching from several different sources, seeking professionals opinions, drawing on experiences and using a dose of common sense to formulate opinions on best practices. This isn't to say there aren't a number of supporting arguments, but you can find them as easily as I have, and if you're as open to learning about opposing viewpoints as you say you are, you'll do so. 

Regarding my reference to threads related to knee pain here on RBR, I completely agree that their causes are varied. Two or three are going on now, and you can read my posts there if you so desire. But my point in citing them was simply that cycling related knee injuries are _very_ common, so your viewpoint that I'm over emphasizing the risks posed when riders overstress theirs doesn't hold, and if you really believe your 'low cadence drills' don't stress the knee joint, you're simply choosing to ignore the obvious.

More importantly, this being a beginners forum, your qualifying your argument by saying that riding at a low cadence (high resistance) is safe _as part of a structured training plan_ is IMO irrelevant, given that the vast majority of noobs aren't working with coaches, Ortho docs or following a structured training plan. But even if they were, the knee joint is still exposed to undue stresses.

IMO what you promote (at best) would be more useful to aspiring pros than noobs, and would have been better received (by me) if you had cautioned members as to the potential risks involved. You say I over emphasize them, I say you all but disregard them. As I've offered previously, members need to decide for themselves.


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

Depending on where you live in NC, there may be no need to spend the winter on the trainer. Do you mind me asking where you live? City...or at least county? I'm in NC and it rarely gets cold enough that I absolutely can not ride outside. 

What you need is proper attire. 

Now if you tell me you live in Boone or more westward...then I completely understand spending the winter on the trainer. Even then, I have a lot of friends in Boone that swear they spend 80% of the winter on the road.


----------



## trek21 (Oct 27, 2010)

I live in Mooresville, just N of Charlotte. I know some may say its not cold here, but I am originally from Florida and have lived there over half my life. So being here is cold to me, LOL


----------



## seacoaster (May 9, 2010)

When you start getting bored out of your mind on the trainer pick up some cool weather cycling gear. With modern clothing riding in the 40's is quite comfortable, and a whole lot more interesting than being inside.


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

I'll go a step farther and say with modern clothing riding in the mid 20s is completely doable. I'm in eastern NC, a couple hours from the coast, and our limit is 23 Fahrenheit. Below that and we stay inside. 

Just get some good winter gear and you will see few days you are completely unable to ride outside. A lot of days might require you waiting until 10am or a little later to ride, but you WILL be able to be outside.


----------



## trek21 (Oct 27, 2010)

I just bought me some cold weather gear such as a l/s base layer, long finger gloves, head hand ear warmers, leg warmers, and a gore windstopper Phantom jacket. I am pretty comfortable other than my face, nose gets runny and eyes watery. may have to buy a baclava and something for my eyes. Any suggestions for that??


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a baclava from PBK and one from Performance. I like my PBK baclava, and it was cheap. My eyes water up some times in the winter as well. Just something you have to get used to when it's 25 degrees and the wind is blowing. I wear Oakley Flak Jackets with XLJ lenses. I think my glasses do a good job of blocking a lot of the wind that causes my eyes to tear up in the winter.

Just my .02.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Once you start riding in the cold you'll identify your body's weak points. I can ride fine in cold weather with no face covering - it stings but it doesn't bother me. Now, my fingers - that's a different story. So I concentrate on gloves. Also, there are a lot of places to get good cycling specific stuff for not so much $ but I find that I have so much extra junk around the house, why not use it? As long as it's safe, I use it. I can't stand inneficiency so I use the silk scarves that my wife never wears to cover my head before I put my helmet on, and I use my very thin stretchy gloves below my more beefy leather gloves. Sure, the cycling specific stuff will be more comfortable but I'm not competing and don't need it, and especially in the winter, I am really more focused on keeping warm and staying fit than looking right.

Your body will probably be pretty comfortable - it'll feel cold at first because of the wind, but will heat up fast - the extremities are what burn me.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

BostonG said:


> Your body will probably be pretty comfortable - it'll feel cold at first because of the wind, but will heat up fast - the extremities are what burn me.


Same here. Keeping my toes and fingers warm (even with relatively warm gear) is the hardest thing for me. I'm usually okay in the into mid-20s F - not that I particularly enjoy the cold, but you do what you have to - but cold toes are normally what cut my rides short.


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

Cold toes? Cheap Walmart thin wool socks and Performance Bike toes covers. Your toes will stay warm...at least mine do.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

BostonG said:


> Your body will probably be pretty comfortable - it'll feel cold at first because of the wind, but will heat up fast - the extremities are what burn me.


I'm not sure if you're riding routes are like mine, but I can start out in a couple of directions. Before you leave check the weather and ride with the tailwind for the first several miles if you can, or at least not into it. That way you're warm for when you turn face into it later. 

Related to that, basic winter exercise practice is adjust your clothing frequently to avoid sweating. Just a moderate sweat can leave your really chilled once you turn into the wind or find yourself out in the open. I tend to ride non-stop for up to 40 miles but in winter that makes very little sense. This is a good opportunity really to include a couple of breaks during the ride to do some stretching, drink some fluids without spilling it on you, and adjust your clothing.

David


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

IAmSpecialized said:


> Cold toes? Cheap Walmart thin wool socks and Performance Bike toes covers. Your toes will stay warm...at least mine do.


+1 on the wool socks (wherever the source) and Performance toe covers. I noticed a definite improvement using that combo. And when the temps rise a little, the wool socks alone are enough.


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

PJ352 said:


> +1 on the wool socks (wherever the source) and Performance toe covers. I noticed a definite improvement using that combo. And when the temps rise a little, the wool socks alone are enough.


Indeed, I agree. What I have found to be really weird is the cheap Performance toe covers keep my toes warm MUUUUUUUUUUUUCH better than some of the really nice full booties I have. Last winter, I don't think I ever used anything other than the Performance TOE COVERS with the cheap wool. I had many rides that started in 23-25 degree temps and my toes were always warm. 

My nose on the other hand...


----------



## Rob_P (Jul 3, 2010)

I just got some Gore Windstopper toe covers and at the end of my first 50 miler (in near-freezing fog) yesterday I could still feel my toes! Fingers started to go numb but then I did a hill which got the blood pumping (and reduced the apparent wind) so they recovered for the rest of the ride. Really really pleased with the toe covers (used with Specialized Elite shoe).


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

IAmSpecialized said:


> My nose on the other hand...


Ultimately, I gave up on winter riding due to my sinuses. For some reason, my nose seems to want to run below 45 degrees and I'd eventually get nose bleeds from the super dry air. Fortunately, those weren't during the ride.


----------



## mitchtaylorsbro (Oct 25, 2010)

trek21 said:


> I just bought me some cold weather gear such as a l/s base layer, long finger gloves, head hand ear warmers, leg warmers, and a gore windstopper Phantom jacket. I am pretty comfortable other than my face, nose gets runny and *eyes watery*. may have to buy a baclava and something for my eyes. Any suggestions for that??


Dumb question: what kind of glasses are you wearing? Normal eye/sunglasses may not seal enough wind. Sport-specific glasses may help (if you're not already wearing some).


----------

